
Electronic commerce iOS APP framework Demo - renboan
https://github.com/zonghongyan/EVNEstorePlatform
======
renboan
Electronic commerce iOS APP framework The structure of the APP is divided into
three main line:One of the main frame process;A framework is the user login
process;Other such as advertising page, a welcome page, etc

